
Taking 5yr old to office. How do I engage him? - fghghhgggg
My son has no school and baby sitter gave at last minute. I have to take my kid to office on sf bay area. I took few of his school and puzzle books. How do I make sure he is engaged for 5 hrs.<p>I have laptop with me, but dont want him to see to many videos.<p>What websites will get his creative juices flowing ?
======
bluGill
A box of legos will keep my 5 year old busy building his truck and trailer for
a few hours. Have a second hidden away for when he is done building the first.

Make sure you plan on taking breaks. Set an alarm and go to the bathroom every
hour, even if you don't have to go. At that age they are not always aware of
their body's need until too late, so head this off. The walk to the break room
for water is helpful too. Go outside if possible as well for a short walk.

YMMV, remember every kid is different. You have to make the above work for
your kid. My daughter would be fine with a few dolls, but she isn't 5 yet so I
don't know how being 5 would change her.

~~~
fghghhgggg
Thanks very much. I am not into legos (grew up outside USA). Can you suggest
me some basic Lego sets.

~~~
bluGill
probably too late, but my 5 year old finds a kit with 300 pieces is about
perfect. Lego has good age guidelines on the box, so find a set where 5 year
olds are in range (probably 5-8) that builds something you think your kid will
be interested in. For my son that is a truck/trailer, but other kids might
prefer to build a kitchen or something.

------
frnkng
Don’t do this.

Update: My former boss did this and caused a lot of grieve among us. My boss
neither had full focus for her job or her kid.

Before a shitstorm hits me: i’m also a father of two.

